# Ethanol Shield



## co1615 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello,

Have any of you used Ethanol Shield from B3C Fuel Solutions? Looking for an alternative for Stabil.

Thanks,
Trent


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

I just use seafoam. There is more to that then just dumping it into your tank. I dont like to use any fuel stabalizers as people have a tendancy to depend on it and abuse it. 
(There is no reason to have 5 gallons of gas sitting around for 4 months until you use your mower again. Run it dry or dump it out in your vehicle. Gas pretty much loses its octane in 30 days.) I have also noticed with "stabil", over a small period of time it will seperate, so how can you mix it once it is in this situation in the lines or carb. Im not saying these are all like this but that is my take on it.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

dj722000 said:


> I just use seafoam. There is more to that then just dumping it into your tank. I dont like to use any fuel stabalizers as people have a tendancy to depend on it and abuse it.
> (There is no reason to have 5 gallons of gas sitting around for 4 months until you use your mower again. Run it dry or dump it out in your vehicle. Gas pretty much loses its octane in 30 days.) I have also noticed with "stabil", over a small period of time it will seperate, so how can you mix it once it is in this situation in the lines or carb. Im not saying these are all like this but that is my take on it.


One thing that is misunderstood about stabil is : for the stabil to correctly work as a stabilizer it does not mix with the fuel. You add this product to your fuel tank , run your equipment then park it . As long as you do not move or run this unit the stabil will work exactly as you would hope, the stabil forms a barrier over the fuel to prevent oxygen from entering the fuel and start the break down process. If you move the unit around or run it you break this barrier and it never has a chance to do what its intended to do.And if you use stabil I would suggest the "blue" marine grade as this specially formulated for ethanol fuel. We not only sell it but i also use it in our shop fuel for all of our repairs.
But also as was said above there is no need to keep anymore then a gallon or 2 at a time around. Every engine manufacturer out they are tells us to tell our customers to use your fuel up in 30 days . Not only does it loose its octane but the ethanol can and will separate and because its alcohol it will draw moisture into the fuel .....


----------



## co1615 (Jan 15, 2008)

So... Do either of you have any experience with Ethanol Shield? My company is looking at it for future applications.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry got off track, no I dont .


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

what kind of company is it?


----------



## co1615 (Jan 15, 2008)

The company is Country Home Products, (DR Power, Neuton and Sunward).
http://www.drpower.com/
http://www.neutonpower.com/
http://www.gosunward.com/


----------

